# Slow Morning 7-11-19



## LDUBS (Jul 12, 2019)

Well, two is better than none. Caught them back-to-back trolling one rod at 40' & the other at 50' deep. Rest of the morning was a boat ride. One of those days. Forgot to put the water bottles in the cooler and forgot my sunglasses. Not having sunglasses on a bright day on the water is painful. 

(Edit: tried to fix sideways pic)


----------

